# Great train show in houston



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

The Great Train Show was a big success this weekend in Houston. I dont have final attendance numbers but there was a large crowd on both Saturday and Sundat.
We had planned on a 60 by 80 foot layout buy foundout it was going to be 120 by 60 feet. Very large indeed.
I had three cameras and only one memory disc. Loosing my memory I guess.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*Houston area g gaughers*



gibs035 said:


> http://youtu.be/bmqQ5vUJ2jU
> The Great Train Show was a big success this weekend in Houston. I dont have final attendance numbers but there was a large crowd on both Saturday and Sundat.
> We had planned on a 60 by 80 foot layout buy foundout it was going to be 120 by 60 feet. Very large indeed.
> I had three cameras and only one memory disc. Loosing my memory I guess.


 I forgot the most important thing. This was the Houston Area "G" Gaughers layout at the show.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

No vendor pics? 

(edit) Looks like the GTS is on for Anaheim, CA in January


----------



## JackJK (Jan 21, 2015)

It is really pleasant to see such a great number of inspired people, who perfectly do their own work!)


----------



## mktsd40 (Jul 12, 2014)

Art,

Another video from the same show. A few of your video shots were from Keith's consist!


----------

